
The Last-Minute Decision That May Have Saved a Mission to Mars - ohjeez
https://medium.com/@steltzner/the-last-minute-decision-that-saved-a-mission-to-mars-af0dd657652d#.7xu4gk2gl
======
mturmon
By Adam Steltzner, who was the lead for the landing system for the large
Curiosity rover now on Mars.

